# jigs and fixtures



## scouser (Aug 16, 2006)

hello to you all ,i am an amature wood worker and i truly enjoy working on any type of wood working project. My greatest interest is wood turning however since watching the router show i have been doing some small router jobs , i am still learning and am interested in knowinh who designs and builds the various jigs you use?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi scouser

If your are watching the R.W.S. the jigs are made by Bob and Rick and you can see many more of this Fourm under the JIGS & FIXTURES item ,made by the members of this forum.

Bj


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums scouser. 40 years is a long time to work for one company. I assume you are retired? Again, welcome.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Hello, scouser

Welcome to the forums, glad you decided to join.


----------

